# Gloves for Salting



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

I know this may seem weird or may not apply to all but what is a good pair of gloves for spreading small amounts of salt by hand. I have to do some walk way steps at one house and the salt has eaten away and deformed two pairs of leather gloves. I know leather may not be the best option (proven after two hand saltings). Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.Thanks Mike


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We buy orange rubber gloves. You can get them lined or unlined. I cut the cuffs off the top to make them easier to put on. They last the whole year easy.


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm using a lined pair of gloves for warmth w/ a rubber pair over them. Works real good.


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Very good thanks. Have you ever used one of those hand spreaders from scotts I think they hold like 1-5 pounds or so?


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i buy my gloves by the case from Galeton.com very good prices and very good gloves and very good service.... PS you should get them to be a sponsor???? they even have them preg checking gloves for all of you cattle boys.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Go to menards and buy some of those flexable rubber gloves...i've had mine for three seasons and use them to load the salt and put down calcium.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I got my orange rubber coated gloves last year at home depot. They had a label on them called "the ultimate snow shoveling glove" But this year they're not selling them. They are unlined. JD were are you getting the lined ones?


----------



## Bobby Blaze (Dec 21, 2006)

these are the gloves we use on the ready mixers I've had mine for the last year and thats using them daily they seem to hold up pretty good with all the chemicals.http://www.prosafetyequipment.com/p/266/work-gloves.aspx


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah I just use medical gloves. You know the latex kind the Doctors use. Easy and disposable. Cheap too.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

I use the knit gloves that are rubber dipped. keeps your hand fairly warm except on the coldest of nights and your still able to grab handfuls of salt. they work good for paver work in the summer too.


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

Hambrick & Co.;482170 said:


> Very good thanks. Have you ever used one of those hand spreaders from scotts I think they hold like 1-5 pounds or so?


I use one for my sidewalk work, Granted the sidewalks are not very big. They work ok, but sometimes the salt bridges between the hopper openig and the spinner. Most of the time I just shake the salt over the sides of the spreader.


----------



## WINTERGROUP (Dec 10, 2004)

*Gloves*

Galeton Catalog, #7220 Polar Flex. Their About $9.00 Per Pair, Thats Good Because When You Employees Come In To Shovel With Out Gloves , You Do Not Mind Giving Them A Pair (because You Won't Get Them Back )


----------



## BETHELSKIER (Feb 1, 2007)

GL&M;482705 said:


> I use one for my sidewalk work, Granted the sidewalks are not very big. They work ok, but sometimes the salt bridges between the hopper openig and the spinner. *Most of the time I just shake the salt over the sides of the spreader*.


I do the same thing,Depending on the salt and how free flowing it is.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I use the latex dipped thermal gloves for shoveling and salting, they are really nice gloves. They are sold at home depot.


----------

